# Helix the gentle giant



## MousE190 (Oct 7, 2014)

Helix lost his fight. The tumor on his belly was too much. He passed away Friday night.


















cuddled in my arm, getting lot of rubs. Miss him.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 26, 2016)

(( all is good for Helix now. It's great that you were with him when he passed, that's the best wait to go.
Hang in there.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Im sorry for your loss


----------



## Ginger3 (Oct 7, 2016)

So sorry!


----------

